# Bricks



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone try using bricks in an aquarium yet? Those red ones that use to build stuff. Does moss grow on them?


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I understand that if they are clay they should be ok. I read that D Walstad used them at the end of a tank for a catch area, with potted plants on top. (remove pots, chase fish in, block them in with divider and net without as much damage to plants). I tried this when I set up a 20 g, but used concrete pavers and had to remove them. (No clay bricks in the Home Improvement store at that time). I used clay (terra cotta) pots and they were always growing iron-loving algae, even when I didn't have algae anywhere else. I didn't use either when I set my new tank because of that. Clay pots didn't hold Java moss well enough, but I imagine bricks would because they are rougher. I have sandstone rocks on which it grows.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

What about wood? Driftwood from stores are way over my budget, any other way around that?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Check out the SNS and look for Fishandturtlejunkie. He has great wood at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Whats SNS?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I've used bricks in all my tanks for many years. No problem!

For growing mosses, I'd recommend lava rocks. The many "nooks and crannies" accumulate organic matter and provide lots of surface area that mosses like. All my mosses and Java fern _love_ lava rock.

Lava rock doesn't decompose like driftwood sometimes can (it decomposes, if not properly cured).


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Not sure what SNS means, but I Googled "Fishandturtlejunkie" and saw he/she was on the APC forum "For Sale or Trade" http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/ . Do a search for "Fishandturtlejunkie"


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Diana - i'm still looking for the perfect hardscape materials so i've been watching this post. while looking for the types of rocks we discussed in my last post i found some great old bricks that have been weathered smooth in lake ontario (in the great lakes system). there are several different colours of brick (beige, dark red, brown, and traditional) and i'm wondering if that would make a difference in their use-ability. they have all passed the vinegar test - BUT do you think these bricks might be porous? - aka. do i have to worry about the water quality of the great lakes and transferring pollutants to my tank? Thanks again!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think you have to worry that much about pollutants, even in the Great Lakes.

However for _total_ safety, I would scrub the bricks with an old tooth brush and dilute chlorox solution. This will kill parasites. Then I would add charcoal to the filter (this will remove organic pollutants).

In summary: I would clean the bricks as best I could, add charcoal to the filter, and relax.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay! They look great and I know my Kuhlis will love to 'hang' in the holes of the bricks - not mention my curious guppy babies. Most of them seem like they will easily hold anubias and mosses too. If I can find my digital camera i'll snap some pics as they are pretty unique old style bricks.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Rusalka said:


> Yay! They look great and I know my Kuhlis will love to 'hang' in the holes of the bricks - not mention my curious guppy babies. Most of them seem like they will easily hold anubias and mosses too. If I can find my digital camera i'll snap some pics as they are pretty unique old style bricks.


That would be interesting to see some pictures. You sound like you really like your fish-- and bricks. Good going!


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Hahahaha! Yeah, I'm a bit of a nerd about my fish and aquarium (soon to be aquariums) - BUT I have a feeling I'm in VERY good company here at aquatic plant central! My camera is MIA so no brick pics for now - but here are my kuhlis in my red nesea.


----------

